# Need some encouragement today



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

I woke up this morning with a heavy heart and not knowing how much longer I can go on.

My wife is going through withdrawal and is trying to come up with any excuse to send him a letter or something. She knows she can't and that it will hurt me more.


----------



## Dryden (Jan 5, 2010)

Well I don't know the situation, but consider this some encouragement. I assume that it can be much like giving up a drug. For the first while, a person will go through withdrawals, but as time passes the urges will lessen.

All else I can say, is if you are committed to it, try to be as supportable as possible without allowing any lines to be crossed.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

You just have to accept the withdrawal. It happens to everyone. The best thing you can do is start some new activities with her, to get her focused on the two of you. Find a new restaurant. Go on a day trip. Go play tennis together.

You have to start building up good feelings for the two of you.


----------



## AZMOMOFTWO (Jun 30, 2008)

How long has it been? I'm assuming not too much time has passed yet. This was hard for me too. When he first ended it, I asked "do you still have feelings for her" he said that you don't just turn off an emotion like that. I almost walked out on him because that's how difficult it was for me. However, these days there is no withdrawl, he said if he thinks of her at all its only in disgust for what he did. She's tried to contact him and he deletes without reading her emails. He blocks them, and she creates new email addresses. Its easy to figure out as she often uses movie names. He tells me he got an email but then just deletes, hes not even curious to open it. So I think she will progress beyond this and as hard as it is, its normal.


----------

